# Jarhead 2 on Blu-ray/DVD August 19th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

AN EXPLOSIVE ALL-NEW ACTION ADVENTURE THAT BRINGS THE TRUE ACT OF VALOR OF THE U.S. MARINES TO LIFE



JARHEAD 2: FIELD OF FIRE



The Newest Universal DVD Original™ Comes to Blu-ray™ and DVD in

R-Rated and Unrated Versions on August 19, 2014



Universal City, California, June 9th, 2014 – A Marine unit stationed in the hostile province of Helmand Afghanistan wilderness faces a harrowing mission as they try to help a fugitive woman reach safety from the Taliban in Jarhead 2: Field of Fire. Packed with intense action, thrills and the gritty reality of war, the all-new movie Jarhead 2: Field of Fire will be available on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack including Blu-ray™, DVD & DIGITAL HD on August 19, 2014, including both an R-rated and Unrated version as part of the DVD Originals™ line from Universal 1440 Entertainment, a production entity of Universal Studios Home Entertainment. The film will also be available on DIGITAL HD two weeks early on August 5, 2014. 



Jarhead 2: Field of Fire is inspired by Jarhead, the highly praised feature film that follows a naïve young recruit and his platoon mates from the intensity of boot camp to being deployed to a lonely outpost in a surreal desert setting. Jarhead 2: Field of Fire transports the action to the brutal battlefields and dusty villages of Afghanistan, where a band of Marines risk their lives to save a woman fleeing certain death at the hands of her Taliban pursuers.



Battle-scarred and disillusioned by the war, Corporal Chris Merriman (Josh Kelly, Transformers franchise, “Army Wives”) is put in charge of a unit whose next mission is to resupply a remote outpost on the edge of Taliban-controlled territory. While driving through the hostile Helmand province, a Navy SEAL (Cole Hauser, Olympus Has Fallen) flags down their convoy and enlists the unit on an operation of international importance: they must help an Afghan woman famous for her defiance of the Taliban escape the country. Without tanks or air support, Merriman and his team will need all the courage and firepower they can muster to fight their way across the war-torn country and shepherd the woman to safety. Jarhead 2: Field of Fire is a thrilling action-adventure that celebrates the courage and patriotism of the men and women in the U.S. Marines.



Jarhead 2 stars Josh Kelly who served three tours in Afghanistan and one in Iraq as an Army Ranger before starting his acting career. The film also features Stephen Lang (Avatar, Gettysburg), Esai Morales (“Criminal Minds,” La Bamba) and Bookeem Woodbine (Riddick, Total Recall).



The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with Ultraviolet™.

· Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with Ultraviolet lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download movies to watch on iPad®, iPhone®, Android™, smart TVs, connected Blu-ray™ players, game consoles, and more.



FILMMAKERS

Cast: Josh Kelly, Cole Hauser, Bookeem Woodbine, Esai Morales, Stephen Lang, Cassie Layton, Danielle Savre, Jesse Garcia, Ronny Jhutti, Jason Wong 

Directed By: Don Michael Paul

Written By: Berkeley Anderson, Ellis Black

Produced By: Jeff Beach, Phillip Roth

Executive Producers: Cherise Honey

Director of Photography: Alexander Krumov

Production Designer: Kess Bonnet

Edited By: Cameron Hallenbeck

Costume Designer: Nikolay Kirilov

Visual Effects Producer: Nikolay Atanasov



TECHNICAL INFORMATION – BLU-RAY™

Street Date: August 19, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 2027956

Running Time: 1 hour, 43 minutes

Layers: Dual Layers

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: R for war violence and language including sexual references; Unrated

Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/Dolby Digital2.0, Spanish DTS Digital Surround 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French





TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD

Street Date: August 19, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 2027957

Running Time: 1 hour, 43 minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: R for war violence and language including sexual references; Unrated

Technical Info: English and Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have never seen the first one and did not know there was a part 2.
Was the first one any good?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

hope part 2 is as or better than part 1


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> I have never seen the first one and did not know there was a part 2.
> Was the first one any good?


first one was a decent war movie, this one looks to go all "action" movie on us.. we'll have to wait and find out I guess


----------

